
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (September 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
utstikkar
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, remote or can travel

I am a Data Scientist focusing primarily on music data and applications, but
happy to work on other types of data too.

I have a PhD in Music Information Retrieval and offer Data Science services to
startups and larger companies, ranging from building or optimising search and
recommendation engines to leveraging user and audio data for a personalised
user experience.

I would be happy to support you in any or all of the followings:

1\. coming up with innovative algorithms tailored to your needs,

2\. prototyping solutions and testing them with your data,

3\. shipping stable implementations of the best solutions.

What I can do: Machine Learning, Information Retrieval, Recommender Systems,
Audio Signal Processing, Big Data, Analytics, Deep Learning…

Former employers and clients include: SoundCloud, Senzari, frestyl, Sony,
Philips...

Online "Business card":
[https://about.me/utstikkar](https://about.me/utstikkar)

LinkedIn:
[https://de.linkedin.com/in/amelieanglade](https://de.linkedin.com/in/amelieanglade)

Email: amelie.anglade@gmail.com

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote, UK

I'm a generalist/full-stack software engineer. I build mobile apps (both
native and hybrid), web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable,
work efficiently, communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Elixir/Erlang, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Cassandra, MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - Remote/New York, NY

My partner and I design and build mobile apps for early-stage companies. Most
recently we've helped a number of companies build out their video recording,
editing, and sharing platforms. If you need help building compelling and
efficient mobile applications, or have any questions about mobile video, shoot
me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

* Reveal ([http://reveal.me/](http://reveal.me/)): We worked with Reveal to improve their video quality 3x while simultaneously reducing the amount of time their users have to wait for videos to begin playing.

* SNBL ([http://snowball.is/](http://snowball.is/)): My partner developed Snowball's iOS application and backend, including a system for reordering server-side playlists on the fly, removing the processing burden from the user's device and moving it to the cloud.

* Romotive ([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/)): I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our initial iOS and Android applications, including our realtime two-way H264 audio/video streaming libraries.

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development,
product, UX, video, NY.

------
frenger
SEEKING WORK - Remote or near Amsterdam, Netherlands

I'm looking for a freelance iOS project in Swift, starting anytime from now
onwards.

More information: [http://iandundas.com/resume/](http://iandundas.com/resume/)

LinkedIn: [https://nl.linkedin.com/pub/ian-
dundas/90/156/91b](https://nl.linkedin.com/pub/ian-dundas/90/156/91b)

Code examples: I'm currently building an app in Swift 1.2 and ReactiveCocoa
3.0, I'm open-sourcing it here:
[https://github.com/iandundas/Tacks](https://github.com/iandundas/Tacks)

About: I'm super interested in bringing quality designs to life as strong,
functional and stable software. As a freelancer I've developed for iOS since
2010 (iOS3) and to-date I've shipped 18 diverse, native, apps (becoming
comfortable with a wide range of iOS techniques and frameworks). Recently I
worked on a few high-profile iPhone apps: a healthcare app for Philips, and
two apps for Audi. I'm suited both to working on fast, simple prototypes that
take only a few weeks, as well as architecting and building a full app across
many months.

To contact me: contact@iandundas.com, skype: ian-dundas, twitter: @id,
iMessage: +31610998215

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer and project manager based in Atlanta. I've built a
profitable startup, so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a
minimum amount of direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks), C#, Java, Go,
CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and constantly
learning), and experience with many other languages and frameworks. I can
handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to contact me if you
don't see your technology stack listed.

Rate: $800 per day. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

------
garon2
SEEKING WORK - Toronto - Remote or Relocation

I am heavily interested in user research, user experience (UX) and user
interfaces (UI). A lot of my work has been in data analysis on big datasets
and finding ways to visualize them in intuitive ways. Also have experience in
informatics, computational biology and bioinformatics.

Technical: Python, Java, PHP, Perl, HTML, CSS, Javascript, databases (MySQL,
PostgreSQL, SQL server, Oracle). Experience with statistical software such R,
Matlab, Octave, and SPSS. Able to work in Windows, Linux or MacOS
environments.

User experience and research methodologies such as prototyping (rapid,
whiteboard, paper, useable), wireframes and sketching, requirements
solicitation, user stories, user interviews, user surveys, analytics,
competition studies, and card sorting.

And constantly learning!

Resume: [http://www.garon.la](http://www.garon.la)

Portfolio: [http://www.garon.la/issuu](http://www.garon.la/issuu) or
[http://www.garon.la/portfolio](http://www.garon.la/portfolio) for a PDF
version

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/lagaron](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/lagaron)

------
fealaer
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Relocation

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume: [http://fealaer.ru](http://fealaer.ru)

Github: [https://github.com/fealaer](https://github.com/fealaer)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/fealaer](https://linkedin.com/in/fealaer)

StackOverflow:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/fealaer](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/fealaer)

Email: fealaer@gmail.com

Technologies:

JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Node.js, AngularJS, HTML, CSS (LESS, SASS), MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Cordova/Phonegap, Java, PHP, Sybase, MySQL

Summary:

I am a Full Stack Web Developer / Software Engineer with 8+ years of extensive
professional experience with JavaScript (MEAN, node.js, AngularJS), HTML5,
CSS3, Java, PHP, SQL and NoSQL (MongoDB). Highly skilled in system
architecture, software design, programming and troubleshooting.

Last 3 years I have been working with MEAN stack as a front end or a full
stack web developer. So far, I have 4 completed projects utilizing just
AngularJS or complete MEAN stack, also I have several completed projects based
on Java SE/EE and LAMP technologies.

------
JDiculous
SEEKING WORK - Remote, though I'm currently in New York, NY (NYC)

Professional experience with Javascript (ES6/ES7), Node.js, React.js,
Sass/Compass, Ansible, Webpack, git/GitHub, Amazon EC2/S3, Phonegap, etc. Also
have experience with WebGL/Three.js, Web Audio API, HTML5 Canvas, and D3.js.
Love being challenged and messing with new technologies (eg. Elm,
Clojurescript, whatever).

Currently working full-time as a full-stack developer on a major music
website. It's an isomorphic JS single-page app with 800k daily unique visitors
(Node.js, React.js, etc).

I've also been doing some part-time freelancing on a 2D HTML5 Canvas game (and
having a blast), developing everything including its own (minimal) custom
physics engine.

\---

Personal Website: [http://www.jbernier.com](http://www.jbernier.com) (built
myself with Node and React)

Resume/CV:
[http://www.jbernier.com/Bernier,%20Jeremy.pdf](http://www.jbernier.com/Bernier,%20Jeremy.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier)

Contact: jeremy.s.bernier <at gmail>

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on
PHP/Python/jQuery/Angular/MySQL, experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and
general Linux admin, plus the odd bit of AWS and EMR fun.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Laravel/MySQL/Angular/jQuery:

[https://www.wphub.com](https://www.wphub.com)

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com) (also uses Erlang, but I am by
no means an expert!)

[http://www.cuteleads.com](http://www.cuteleads.com)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help; drop me an email today at tom@tbbpolska.com and
I'll be delighted to have a chat :)

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. OpenCraft - Open Source developer on Open edX
(Worldwide, company based in France)

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why you're interested and a list of links to free software
contributions you have made.

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK – REMOTE

I've worked for 4 startups and on several projects doing web development. I
was also Community TA for the Startup Engineering [1] class and for the
Machine Learning [2] class at Coursera (Stanford).

I work mostly as a backend engineer and occasionally fixing and writing some
Javascript on the frontend (jQuery, Backbone.js). I also can oversee backend
development by doing project management and issues and tasks coordination.

I use a methodology for each project like setting up a deployment process/git
branching model (development, staging, production), etc., and I'm very
pragmatic about researching and using proven solutions (ie: code) to each
problem. I code in Python: Django, Tornado, GAE and node.js: Express. Git for
source control (Github/Bitbucket). Linux, vim.

Drop me a line: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

[1]
[https://www.coursera.org/course/startup](https://www.coursera.org/course/startup)

[2] [https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning/](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning/)

------
GeneralTspoon
==================

SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Located in Malta - can spend a couple of weeks on-site
in EU/US).

==================

Android & Full-Stack developer.

Jack-of-all-trades, master of one (Android). I like to take ideas from concept
and develop them into apps that are used (& loved) by millions.

Recent Projects: [http://gta-5-map.com/](http://gta-5-map.com/)
[http://vainglorydb.com/](http://vainglorydb.com/)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.curated.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.curated.android)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.stylefruits...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.stylefruits.fashion.android)

Technologies: Android (RxJava, Retrofit, etc.), PHP (Laravel), ReactJS/React
Native, and the usual suspects (jQuery, MySQL, Linux Sysadmin).

Rate: $500 per day. Long-term & per project rates can be negotiated.

Email: gtspoon [at] hotmail.com

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), and Boulder, Colorado (CO),
USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (Angular, Knockout,
Backbone, jQuery, Require.js, Node, Grunt, Gulp,), SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL),
AWS, full stack, UX design, front-end, back-end, product management, small
business consulting. Microservices, Test Driven Design (Test Driven
Development, TDD).

Résumé/CV: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are a family owned team of two: one with front-end+UX skills and one with
full stack skills. Think of us as temporary co-founders!

\- We work to understand your business, sales and marketing. We are
consultants, not engineers

\- We help you launch new products or features on deadline and on budget, from
design all the way to deployment

\- We help you uplift existing parts of your business that aren’t performing
as well as you think they should

\- We care about our work and are motivated by improving your business

\- We pride ourselves with following through after our work is done. We don’t
just do the work and leave

Marius and Paul have previously founded a company together and collaborated on
numerous projects. We are keen on providing tremendous value for our time and
are passionate about doing good while building great products.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

For more details and examples of previous work, including testimonials, please
visit: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK, consultancy, mostly remote. NO RECRUITERS.

I'm a DevOps consultant with 15 years experience hosting web applications and
I'm on the lookout for interesting new projects.

I work closely with development teams throughout the project lifecycle (like,
DevOps!) to build scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing,
continuous integration, deploy systems, monitoring, post-mortems, dev projects
of my own - you name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even built
& led whole infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month (yes, PCI) in payments.

\+ Physical platform hosting a large, successful news site for the financial
sector.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Don't try this, you won't get rich.

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn2015@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes. Currently fully booked through at least the end of September,
but I'm always happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Can visit SF/Bay Area/Jacksonville, FL)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (JS, Swift, Ruby,
Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography.

\- Front end design & dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also
setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- iOS - Development, Prototyping, Design, Marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info(@)bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Ember, although I've also done some iOS and
Python Machine Learning/Statistics projects. I am reliable, easy to work with,
quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a
team, either as lead or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly
as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
bevacqua
SEEKING WORK

Front-end specialist, currently focused on Node.js and all things JavaScript.
Seeking consulting/freelance work. I enjoy writing code in small modules. I
love working with ES6, architecting Angular and React apps, and helping out
with Backbone and performance. I'm a prolific open-source developer and I've
published hundreds of small modules.

Location: Buenos Aires, AR (GMT -3)

Remote: Yes (remote only)

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, (Angular, React, Open-Source Modules), CSS,
all things web

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua)

GitHub: [https://github.com/bevacqua](https://github.com/bevacqua)

Blog: [http://ponyfoo.com](http://ponyfoo.com)

JavaScript Application Design:
[http://bevacqua.io/bf/book/amazon](http://bevacqua.io/bf/book/amazon)

You can reach me at nicolasbevacqua@gmail.com

------
flaviojuvenal
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (based in Brazil)

Hi, my name is Flávio and I'm a partner at Vinta Software Studio
([http://www.vinta.com.br](http://www.vinta.com.br)). We're seasoned Python
developers with full-stack experience.

We've built great web applications with Django, Django REST Framework,
AngularJS and we're starting to use React/Flux too. We had startups before and
we have some as clients right now. Our portfolio it at:
[https://www.slideshare.net/secret/Dx5Vsp8vOvFqJd](https://www.slideshare.net/secret/Dx5Vsp8vOvFqJd)

We also are active open-source contributors. Our GitHub is at
[https://github.com/vintasoftware/](https://github.com/vintasoftware/). Some
of our open-source projects are: \- tapioca-wrapper: a Python lib to make
RESTful API wrappers ([https://github.com/vintasoftware/tapioca-
wrapper](https://github.com/vintasoftware/tapioca-wrapper)) \- django-role-
permissions: a Django app that helps building role based permissions
([https://github.com/vintasoftware/django-role-
permissions](https://github.com/vintasoftware/django-role-permissions)) \-
cdrf.co: a documentation resource for Django REST Framework developers that is
listed on its official website as a third party resource
([http://www.cdrf.co/](http://www.cdrf.co/))

We're based on Brazil, but everyone in the team is fluent in English and
comfortable to work remotely. We already work with other clients from the US
and UK. Payment can be done by the end of each month via wire transfer.

If you're interested or need more info, contact me at flavio@vinta.com.br

------
jsonne
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Denver)

Hey all, I do marketing. My big claim to fame is I helped take one of my
clients to #1 grossing in eduction in both the iTunes and Google Play store(s)
all on an ROI positive budget.

I follow an agile approach to marketing that rejects long form marketing plans
and embraces testing and quick iterations. Data is my friend. I believe
wholeheartedly in measuring everything and letting the results drive my
decision making process. If you want to get inside my head this piece
essentially sums up my approach to marketing.

www.jeromysonne.com/musings/2015/8/23/i-have-no-clue-how-to-market-your-
company

Typically I break things down into week long sprints with dedicated hours
where I work on as many things as possible. I can do anything in regards to
marketing, but I'm particularly good at:

Mobile App Install Ads

Social Advertising

Organic Social Strategy

Email Marketing

User On-boarding/Activation Consulting

Content Marketing

Lead Generation

Product Market Fit/Customer ID Consulting

If you need a data driven marketer with proven results, feel free to reach
out: jeromy@sonnetaylor.com

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK, remote for now (moving to Los Angeles soon)

I bring to the table twelve years of professional software development and
architecture experience in finance, mobile, web, and bitcoin. I'm a
responsible developer, who communicates well, has a flexible schedule, and is
able to understand and consider your business needs. One of the first members
of the data analytics team at Squarespace.

Currently working on a part-time and long-term basis with a new analytics
startup, which means I can start working with you immediately.

Expertise:

\- data analytics, data visualization, and business intelligence

\- full stack web dev (backend, frontend)

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

\- Android

Technologies:

\- Python, Javascript, Java

\- Django, AngularJS, D3, NVD3, Bootstrap, jQuery, Grunt, Bower

\- MySQL, Graphite, Mongo

Challenges I can help you solve:

\- Your existing website is doing fine and you need to solidify things:
monitoring, alerts, performance, reliability.

\- Your data-driven product needs continuing work.

\- I can act as your interim CTO if your company is in the early stages and
you need someone to own your tech stack for a while.

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

heliodorj [at] gmail [dot] com

[http://about.me/heliodor](http://about.me/heliodor)

Current personal projects: [https://pizzacharts.com](https://pizzacharts.com)
and [http://counterchef.com](http://counterchef.com)

------
chrstphrhrt
Seeking work: Montreal and remote

My main specialization is in rapidly creating REST APIs for data analysis. I'm
one of the developers of Ramses, which uses RAML to allow any subject-matter
expert to model their domain for the API, and Elasticsearch, which powers all
the endpoints so clients can do really deep querying without requiring
developers to write custom views. It is based on Pyramid.

On the hardware side, I have built custom rugged camera units that run node
and Python services for RFID location detection and video streaming. More
recently I built a prototype for golf courses to detect member arrivals using
BTLE beacons with a native iOS app.

Ramses:
[https://github.com/brandicted/ramses](https://github.com/brandicted/ramses)

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/chrstphrhrt](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/chrstphrhrt)

------
bartvk
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or on-site if near Amsterdam

My name is Bart van Kuik, and I'm an iOS software developer with ~15 years of
experience in the industry. I have done everything from embedded software and
enterprise-class databases to reading out custom electronics and mobile.

Currently I focus on iOS apps, and I can do server-side work as well,
preferably in a scripting language like Python, Perl or PHP. Besides
development, I've experience with Linux system administration, including
security lockdown, configuration of DNS (Bind), Apache, firewall, Xen
virtualization, etc.

I wouldn't consider myself experienced with Android but I did ship a small
Android project. I've worked with local as well as outsourced teams in China,
Indonesia and India.

Website: www.dutchvirtual.nl Contact: bart at dutchvirtual.nl Github:
[https://github.com/bvankuik](https://github.com/bvankuik)

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, React,
jQuery), PHP and MySQL.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

I'd love to learn more about your business and jump into some large projects
but I'm open to all opportunities, those that use my skill set or require me
to learn something new.

To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub (links are
below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
grennis
SEEKING WORK, Atlanta, GA or Remote

I am a specialist at Android. I have been working independently building
Android apps for the past 3 years. I have built apps for startups and
established Fortune 500 companies. I have a lot of experience re-creating an
existing iOS app in Android while also adapting it to the design and flow that
Android users expect and will feel comfortable with. If you have an iOS app
and need an Android app, contact me. If you have an existing Android app that
needs a UI overhaul to update and modernize it (Material design!) let me know.
If you want to build something new and cool, let's talk.

    
    
      Website: http://innodroid.com
      Email: greg@innodroid.com
      Stack overflow (top 10% android):  http://stackoverflow.com/users/95462/greg-ennis
      Github: https://github.com/grennis

------
adomasven
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE, Part-Time (Bristol, UK)

Full-Stack web developer. Jack of many trades, quick learner, a worker with an
extra attention to detail.

Technologies: NodeJS, Python, Ruby, PHP, Javascript, HTML, CSS, SQL, bash.

Tools: ExpressJS, Django/Flask, Rails, Wordpress, KnockoutJS, Bootstrap,
Continuous Integration with Capistrano or Fabric, Git.

I can:

\- Build you a RESTful API from scratch with NodeJS, Python or Ruby,
integrating with existing architecture (databases, other services, etc).
Testing comes without question.

\- Set up a continuous integration and deployment environment and flow for
existing codebases.

\- Take on building individual features (or whole websites) for your project
with considerations to your already used technologies, performance and code
quality.

\- Anything else, which would require a versatile approach.

CV: [http://adomasven.com/cv/](http://adomasven.com/cv/)

Email: adomas [dot] ven [at] gmail . com

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - NYC Area - Remote

I can help prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain
an existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo
or in teams with equal ease.

I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C# for backend work, but can
provide support for other common languages like PHP.

Portfolio - [http://wetzdev.com/](http://wetzdev.com/)

LinkedIn - [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/peter-
wetzel/a/320/6b1](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/peter-wetzel/a/320/6b1)

Twitter - [https://twitter.com/pdwetz](https://twitter.com/pdwetz)

Github - [https://github.com/pdwetz](https://github.com/pdwetz)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or local engagements throughout
Europe or the US.

I'm specializing in getting MVPs done, mostly web apps and full-stack work on
websites. My daily rate is $450.

Languages: JavaScript, Lua, PHP, Ruby, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, React, MySQL, WebSockets, WebGL, Cordova etc.

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
selamin
======================================================================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote / Atlanta, Georgia

Full-stack developer and designer.

Highly skilled at MVP development. Will help you turn your business idea into
a fully functioning prototype. Details
here:[http://stationlevel.com](http://stationlevel.com)

Over 15 years experience and excellent communication skills.

Recent Projects:

* [http://stationlevel.com](http://stationlevel.com)

* [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

* [http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com)

* [http://boulevardjs.com](http://boulevardjs.com)

Contact: projects [@] 23andwalnut.com

======================================================================================

------
mtviewdave
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area / Remote

I’m an iOS developer in the San Francisco Bay Area (Mountain View),
specializing in creating native iOS apps. Proficient in Swift and Objective-C.
I also have experience building RESTful APIs with NodeJS on Heroku. Veteran of
Loopt and Green Dot (the company that acquired Loopt).

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ingerchat/id950583266?ls=1&m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ingerchat/id950583266?ls=1&mt=8)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mtviewdave](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mtviewdave)

Github: [https://github.com/mtviewdave](https://github.com/mtviewdave)

Email: dave@metebelis.com

Thank you!

-Dave Schreiber

------
xandraene
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Bucharest, or can travel to Berlin or London

Hello :) I'm Alexandra. I have 2 years experience in both corporate and start-
up online marketing, in telecom and education.

I am also experienced in organizing large events (especially training events
and conferences), as well as in internal communications for small teams (10 -
40 people).

I am seeking a part-time or full-time internship/job in online communications
and marketing in a start-up.

e-mail: xandra.ene@gmail.com Resume:
[http://bit.ly/Alexandra_Ene_RESUME](http://bit.ly/Alexandra_Ene_RESUME)
LinkedIn:
[https://ro.linkedin.com/in/alexandraene](https://ro.linkedin.com/in/alexandraene)
Blog: xandranotes.wordpress.com

------
Pephers
SEEKING WORK - Copenhagen, Denmark - Remote or onsite

Hello,

I'm an experienced front-end developer with 6+ years of experience available
for immediate hire for new and ongoing projects. I mostly work for startups
and agencies, and my speciality is developing and architecting large client-
side applications. In the past, I've worked on projects with over 10,000
active users.

I also do quite some back-end development primarily in Python.

Technologies I work with:

\- JavaScript in ES2015/2016 using webpack + Babel

\- React with Flux/Redux

\- Universal/isomorphic web apps

\- Backbone

\- REST API development

\- Python (Flask)

\- PHP

\- MySQL

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/Pephers](https://github.com/Pephers)

Website: [http://fiftyfir.st](http://fiftyfir.st)

My solo-startup website: [https://zapla.co](https://zapla.co)

Contact: cr@fiftyfir.st

Feel free to get in touch with me. Thanks!

Chiel Robben

------
aparamonov
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hi there,

My name is Alexey Paramonov. I'm a leader of a small team of 3 great senior
software engineers. For now we are looking for a project to participate in and
bring value to it.

Our main area of expertise is development highload/enterprise huge software
(including web) that lifetime generally is endless.

We use Scala (Java technology stack) as a main programming language; we use
Go, Rust languages if it needs. For web UI we use ReactJS. Also we have good
experience in development of BigData systems (using spark, hadoop,
prediction.io) and DevOps (Ansible, Docker, AWS).

Feel free to email me: a.paramonov@gmail.com Or message me in LinkedIn:
[https://ru.linkedin.com/in/anparamonov](https://ru.linkedin.com/in/anparamonov)

Thank you all.

------
ulisesrmzroche
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hey, y'all. How's it going? My name is Ulises and I am full-stack web
developer with 7 years experience building large-scale commercial web apps in
startup, agency, and enterprise settings in the United States and Mexico.

I fell comfortable across the entire stack , but I currently specialize in
JavaScript - 3.5 years Ember/Node - but I have worked professionally with
Ruby, PHP, C++, and as DevOps in the past. I went to school for Radio-TV-Film
production at UT Austin, concentrating in digital media and motion graphics.

If you'd like to learn more about me I'm at
[http://ulisesrmzroche.info](http://ulisesrmzroche.info). Thanks in advance
for your time and consideration and looking forward!

------
gscott
Seeking Work:

Location: San Diego Remote: Yes (or if in San Diego, on site)

Type of work: I am looking to transition from developing websites to handling
customer relationships, managing process, or an overall consulting role. I
have been developing websites, office technology, and marketing full time
since 1996. I went straight from high school into web development and have
been very busy but now I am free for the first time. My greatest challenge is
because I have done everything, I am not quite sure what I do. No one likes
someone who does everything.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=9529948](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=9529948)

Email: gscott@officeroam.com

------
donskif
==================

SEEKING WORK - LONDON / REMOTE OK - Full-Time.

==================

Full-Stack Developer; Specialise in cross-mobile solutions.

I am an enthusiastic software engineer with over 5 1/2+ years experience
working with agile development teams (including management) on both front and
back-end systems. Primarily work with C#/.NET, but have worked with several
other technologies and platforms.

Recent large projects involved: Xamarin (inc Forms), AngularJs, ASP.Net 4.5+,
iOS (Native Obj-C)

Feel free to contact me through any of the following links:

Github: [https://github.com/donskifarrell](https://github.com/donskifarrell)

Blog (inc AboutMe/CV): [http://donalfarrell.com/](http://donalfarrell.com/)

Email: donal@donalfarrell.com

Thanks!

Donal

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce
marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys
admin experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc.

Contact details are below. Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A fitness subscription app [in-progress]

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
up_and_up
================= =================

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Full-stack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Senior Developer with 8+ years experience and excellent communication skills.

Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Telephone/SMS.

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB Administration

* MVP/prototypes. Strong and innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

================= =================

------
eswat
SEEKING WORK - Toronto - Remote

I’m a web designer and developer, now based out of Toronto Canada. I mostly
work with web-based startups looking to flesh out the UI of their initial
product and help establish a system for maintainable HTML/CSS going forward.
I’m looking to work with more startups that need help from a
designer/developer hybrid.

I’ve worked with clients who have become alumni of Y Combinator, Techstars and
FounderFuel and many have seen measureable success after working with me.
Maybe you should join the club! I’d love to hear about your team and product,
so let’s get in touch.

All my vitals are at [http://eswat.ca/](http://eswat.ca/)

------
Johnsel
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands - Remote preferred, but can travel if needed

Location: Maastricht

Remote: Yes

LinkedIn:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/johnsimonstotalitee](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/johnsimonstotalitee)

Email: j.simons /at/ totalitee.nl

Areas of expertise: Web-, Desktop-, Embedded and PLC software development,
Project Management of small teams

I am a full stack automation engineer with a passion for excellence. Having
provided IT solutions for almost 10 years I have built a broad and in depth
skill-set in providing automation solutions to single person sized businesses,
multi-billion dollar companies and everything in between.

With my experience and a mixed business and automation background I am able to
assist in every step of the software engineering process and help guide the
direction both technically as well as strategically and identify risk-factors
early. I am a (fast) lifelong learner and willing to pick up whatever
knowledge is needed to get your job done.

Besides for hire jobs I also regularly mentor other software developers. You
can find a small selection of user reviews at:
[https://www.codementor.io/johnsel#/review](https://www.codementor.io/johnsel#/review)

What I can do for you:

\- Work with key stakeholders to define and state project goals, milestones,
risks, strategy, functional and technical specs

\- Build software projects and manage the people around them

\- Become a valuable member of your already well-led team and provide new
insights and viewpoints

\- Provide a second opinion on a project that isn't performing up to par

\- Turn around a failing project, by either coaching or taking over entirely

I have experience in the following industries: financial, retail,
manufacturing, insurance and education

For more information, or to present a project please email me at j.simons /at/
totalitee.nl

------
bvmatt
SEEKING FREELANCER | BoardVitals | Ruby & Javascript Developers | New York, NY
or Remote

BoardVitals is a education technology startup with a focus on healthcare. Our
product helps physicians prepare for medical boards by bringing together
content from major publishers, universities, and top healthcare professionals
to create the largest training ecosystem in medicine. We are seeking long term
contractors to help build out features and scale our infrastructure.

As a distributed team, remote / offshore candidates are more than welcome.

Tech Stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Heroku

Email resume, online profiles (e.g. GitHub), rates, and availability to
matt@boardvitals.com

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - London / UK / Remote

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End!

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you might come up with. Check out my code/site
and hope to hear from you!

------
haliax
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE (New York City)

Looking for up to three freelancers:

One with Android/Java experience, to help me take a prototype Android app to
market readiness. The work is a mix of refactoring (cleaning up code,
extracting some hardcoded functionality into a general and reusable set of
classes) and implementing new features.

One with NLP experience, to help build out information extraction models.
You're a good fit if you understand what a CRF is and how you might it.

A UX designer with experience on mobile and an understanding of both the
aesthetics and the usability constraints involved, to revamp the look of my
app.

Contact me for details: hnfl@silverfiresoftware.com

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Generalist/full stack mobile & web app dev. I mostly specialise in iOS &
Android apps these days, as well as building out API's if required.

Recent work has included a tablet app (iPad & Android) for overseas college
students to browse matching courses/view media from prospective universities,
an automotive social network app for iOS & Android and a rather large white
label app & ecosystem for real estate agents.

Happy to supply links & more details on request - my contact info is in my
profile.

Techblast: JS, PHP, Titanium, PhoneGap, Codeigniter, Laravel, HTML, CSS, node,
Wordpress, AWS, Parse.

I'm UK based.

------
stevemartingale
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX or Remote (freelance/contract) Location: Houston,
TX Remote: Yes Technologies: Python, Javascript, PHP, SQL, CSS, HTML
angular.js, d3.js, jquery, django, flask, puppet, ElasticSearch, Vagrant,
postgresql, mongodb, pandas, linux

Interested in freelance / contract opportunities

I am a full stack developer with over 5 years of experience. My software has
earned my clients millions of dollars, or helped them determine how to spend
millions of dollars. I can do web applications to meet any need or data
processing/cleaning/analytics.

Contact: stevemartingale/at/gmail

------
NewHatMatt
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL or Remote

I'm a Computer Engineer with a love of front-end web design and development.
I've designed and developed front-end and back-end web applications, along
with native standalone applications. I prefer design over development, but am
happy to discuss any project my skillset fits!

I have experience with:

* HTML5/CSS3/Canvas

* JavaScript/jQuery/Node.JS/Socket.IO

* PhoneGap/Cordova (iOS Development)

* Sketch/Photoshop/Illustrator

* Ruby on Rails

* PHP

* Python

* C#

* Java

* C/C++

Portfolio:
[http://matthewhoelter.com/portfolio](http://matthewhoelter.com/portfolio)

Email: hello [at] matthewhoelter.com

I'm always happy to talk, so feel free to drop me a line anytime.

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
krapp
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Waco, Texas, United States

Technologies: PHP, Javascript, SQL, C#

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp](https://linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp)

Github: [https://github.com/kennethrapp](https://github.com/kennethrapp)

Email: kennethrapp1@gmail.com

Recent technical school CS graduate, with experience in Wordpress, Slim
Framework, Laravel and "raw" PHP and Javascript, and academic experience in
C#, SQL and C++. Currently teaching myself game development in C++.

------
meigwilym
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: north Wales, UK

Remote: Yup

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: PHP: Laravel4/5, Slim, Symfony2, CI; Front end: HTML5, JS,
Angular; some Android. More: meigwilym.com/about/skills/

Résumé/CV: [http://meigwilym.com/cv](http://meigwilym.com/cv)

Github: github.com/meigiwlym

Website: [http://meigwilym.com](http://meigwilym.com)

Email: mei.gwilym@gmail.com

I started out front end and worked towards the back. I have a wide range of
skills for webdev, and have worked on many projects in over 8 years of
experience.

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We are a team of engineers, designers, and marketers who love
solving problems and building great products.

HOW WE WORK TOGETHER -

Our first priority is to deliver a compelling ROI for every web and mobile
application we build. To do that, we work closely with our clients to
understand their business as if we're truly part of the team.

While other development teams may take your project and disappear for two
months (and then deliver an application you had little say in), at Bitmatica
we work with you at every step along the way to deliver a great product.

WE’RE GREAT AT -

\- UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\- Front-end Web: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React.js, jQuery, Angular, Backbone

\- Back-end Web: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Node.js

\- iOS and Android Development

\- Operations and Scaling: Apache, NGINX, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, various
No-SQL, and more

\- Sales + Marketing Training / Consulting

OUR CLIENTS HAVE SAID -

"Bitmatica is quick to understand new systems, eager to deliver quality
results with high impact, and has a deep technical background."

"Hands-down the best firm I have ever worked with."

SOME OF OUR RECENT PROJECTS -

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[3] Wrote BART's parking system ([http://www.select-a-
spot.com/bart/](http://www.select-a-spot.com/bart/))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

\--

Let's work together! hello@bitmatica.com
[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

------
tomaskazemekas
SEEKING WORK

Location: Kaunas, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, Java, MongoDB, Apache Spark, Hadoop, SQL,
Machine Learning, Data development.

Resume/CV:
[https://lt.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas](https://lt.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas)

Email: tomaskazemekas at gmail.com

Data software developer making custom analytic solutions for clients in
finance, retail and other industries. Fucusing on analytic and predictive side
of web applications. Can work on a project / contract / freelance basis.

------
makebreak
SEEKING WORK - New Delhi / Remote

I'm a full stack developer. I've experience taking full ownership and shipping
quality products. I've a strong algorithmic background and hold a bachelors in
CS. More information is available on my LinkedIn profile.

Technologies: RoR, Javascript, iOS(Swift), React, Backbone

You can reach me at hi AT manshus . com

github: himanshusingh

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/himanshusingh13](https://www.linkedin.com/in/himanshusingh13)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups. My expertise is in taking your idea and
building it from scratch to the point where it's a fully-functional web app
that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
RaitoBezarius
==================

SEEKING WORK - PARIS / REMOTE OK - Part-Time.

==================

Full-Stack developer; Jack of All Trades, quick learner.

I love to work with:

\- Python

\- PostgreSQL or RethinkDB (yeah !)

\- JavaScript ES6 (ES7 if I can!)

\- React.js or similar technologies

\- Flux paradigm (using the Alt.js.org impl is even greater!)

\- Rust

\- Crossbar.io / Autobahn (WAMP.ws)

I love building realtime web applications, I talk REST API or JSON most of the
time.

My toolbelt:

\- Webpack

\- Many many many many loaders

\- Proxies

\- Nginx

Feel free to contact me through any of the following links:

(You can take a look to my) GitHub:
[https://github.com/RaitoBezarius](https://github.com/RaitoBezarius)

Email: masterancpp@gmail.com

Thanks in advance!

Raito Bezarius.

------
scttnlsn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Ithaca, NY)

I’m a full-stack web developer focusing primarily on building front-end web
applications with ClojureScript and React as well as backend services with
Clojure, Ruby and Postgres. Happy working solo or as part of a team.

Contact: scott@scottnelson.co

[http://scottnelson.co](http://scottnelson.co)

[http://github.com/scttnlsn](http://github.com/scttnlsn)

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Experience: 4.5 years (6 months in a startup)

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed fee and in 4 weeks.

For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, Angular. For iOS apps, I use
Swift.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
davidverhasselt
SEEKING WORK - Belgian in Estonia / Remote

Full stack Ruby engineer with a penchant for clean code, maintainability and
BDD. I have 5+ years professional experience with RoR, and have particular
expertise in building SaaS apps, billing systems and APIs.

Read more about me on
[http://davidverhasselt.com/work](http://davidverhasselt.com/work) or get in
touch david@crowdway.com

------
lavrton
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, browserify,
TypeScript, CoffeeScript, Angular

[https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton)
[http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/](http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/)

I love data visualization and frontend dancing. I'm Russia based.

------
alashley
SEEKING WORK - Victoria BC - Remote

I'm a full-stack developer who has built software with a number of
technologies, including C#/.NET, iOS/Android, Ruby on Rails, Node.js/express,
JavaScript (AngularJS, D3.js) and SQL server. I'm open to working with any new
technology as required.

I can provide more relevant details (work experience, code samples) upon being
contacted.

Email - connecteddeveloper@yahoo.com

------
antonmks
SEEKING WORK - Remote only(UTC+3)

I'm a software engineer who specializes in development of applications for
gpus. I have experience working with clients in U.S., Europe and Israel.

Technologies: C++, CUDA, NVIDIA libraries (Thrust, ModernGPU), SQL

Github - [https://github.com/antonmks/](https://github.com/antonmks/)

You can reach me at antonmks@gmail.com

------
gargarplex
SEEKING WORK - Manhattan, NY - REMOTE + COMMUTE OK

LOOKING FOR PERFORMANCE (COMMISSION-ONLY) TECHNOLOGY SALES AGREEMENTS

I am a technology professional with 20+ years of professional programming,
sales and marketing experience. If your company does $5mm++ annual rev then
reply. I'll give you a free consultation and analysis of about 10+ traction
channels that we could explore.

------
chad_strategic
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location:Denver

Willing to relocate:No

Technologies: Generalist, PHP, Codeigniter, AWS, Linux, Twitter Bootstrap,
Javascript, CSS, Html5, Jquery, MysSql, Human Communications, Finance

Resume/CV:[http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume/?=hn0901](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume/?=hn0901)

Email:info@strategic-options.com

------
notmyusername
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote (freelance/contract)

Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript/node.js, C++ (boost,stl)/ c#, python

Linkedin:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola)

Interested in freelance / contracts opportunities (London,UK or remote)

\-----

------
Becca_J
SEEKING WORK - Edinburgh (UK), remote (preferred)

Copy And Documentation Editor, Conversion Rate Optimiser And Proofreader.

Does your website, documentation, or book have grammar goblins, sentence
snarks, and word wights? I'll banish them while simutaneously marshalling your
copy into a more readable style, which will positively impact your conversion
rates and give you rabidly loyal customers or readers.

Latest article of interest: Editor’s Case Study: Krita, the Opensource
Photoshop Replacement - [http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/editors-case-
study-krit...](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/editors-case-study-krita-
the-opensource-photoshop-replacement/). This was published yesterday. Krita's
devs are awesome, and they have responded to the case study enthusiastically
and with immediate changes to their site.

A recent client's thoughts on my work: "I hired Rebecca to proof-read and edit
my book before it went to layout. In my perfect manuscript she found and
corrected about 1000 errors, and the book is much stronger for her work. She
was reliable, professional, competent, and prices her work fairly. I'd
definitely hire her again." \- Guy Windsor, historical swordsmanship expert
and author.

Technologies: British English, American English, Markdown, Git,
Word/OpenOffice, Scrivener, Google Docs.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/)

Email: becca@beccajuddproofreading.com

Twitter: @Becca_Judd

LinkedIn:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/beccajudd](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/beccajudd)

My current and past clients include specialist coffee producer Has Bean,
author and Hacker News regular Charles Stross, and (in a pro bono capacity)
one of Coursera's biggest MOOCs, "Learning How To Learn."

I currently have space to take on new editing and proofreading projects.

Please see my website for further information, including pricing plans:
[http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/)

If you're interested in learning more about how I could help you, I invite you
to email me at becca@beccajuddproofreading.com

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - USA - Remote only

I wrote an open source, headless/programmable browser in Java (link in my
profile). It's comparable to any of Selenium WebDrivers. I will take on
consulting work to help integrate this for you and/or add new features to the
open source project.

------
MichaelMaddox
SEEKING WORK - Austin, TX & Remote

Angular front end development. .NET backend is ideal, but I'm open to learning
something new.

Links to resume, blog, linked in, etc.:

[http://www.capprime.com/About.htm](http://www.capprime.com/About.htm)

------
kidsil
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE (preferably East Europe due to Timezones)

I'm looking for a solid system administrator that has worked extensively with
Chef, Docker, Vagrant and the likes.

Bonus for admins who worked with scaling infrastructure (1K nodes, 10K nodes,
etc.)

Contact me at: jobs@kidsil.net

------
weston
SEEKING WORK - Houston / Remote

Hi there! My name is Weston and I'm looking for a role in customer service or
customer success at a startup. FT or PT. Thanks!

Resume: linkedin.com/in/westonludeke Email: weston(at)westonludeke(dot)com

------
joelhumphrey
SEEKING WORK - Santa Clarita, CA - Onsite or Remote

PHP Developer

Solid experience in overcoming bottlenecks to get projects finished and
launched.

Contact info, list of skills and hourly rate in profile:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=joelhumphrey](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=joelhumphrey)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects.
[http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to email at
nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com

------
DrNuke
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Italy) - bootstrapping my own project,
offering services as a data analyst / data scientist with Python; CV from
profile; mail: gi.cornac@gmail.com

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
thirdknife
SEEKING WORK - remote, Islamabad Pakistan

Focus on Javascript apps.

Tools/Stack: node, vim, Python

site: [http://thirdknife.github.io](http://thirdknife.github.io)

mailto:shakeel.shafique@gmail.com

------
rkercz
SEEKING WORK - Baltimore, MD / Remote

Designer available for freelance projects:
[http://www.rickkercz.com/2015](http://www.rickkercz.com/2015)

:)

------
mutatio
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Manchester UK

[https://martingallagher.com/](https://martingallagher.com/)

Proficient in:

\- Google Go / Golang

\- PHP

\- Java

\- C/C++

\- PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Cassandra

\- Cloud platforms, i.e. AWS

\- Design: HTML, CSS etc.

Many happy clients!

------
zha
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - iOS / Android native app developer.

15+ apps published to App Store / Play Store.

Location: Singapore

Portfolio: Will be provided on request.

Email: reenignesio at gmail

------
oshmanm
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or New York

Looking for a Swift/iOS developer for a short-term project on a third-party
keyboard.

E-mail: michael.oshman@gmail.com

------
curiousjorge
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Vancouver, BC)

Looking for Python, PHP, jQuery type of work.

